# 57454



## pscott (Feb 3, 2014)

When is it appropriate to use 58110 with 57454. The dx
on this was 233.1
Thanks!


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 3, 2014)

The diagnosis is appropriate for either CPT code.  The 58110 is an add-on code to the 57454 and must be billed with the colposcopy CPT code, so I am not sure what you are asking beyond that confirmation.


----------



## pscott (Feb 5, 2014)

That is the answer that I was looking for. Thanks!


----------

